

Steam Punk remakes Power Grid With Compressed Air - hef19898
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/07/danielle-fong/

======
surrealize
The innovation, as described by the article:

* power can be stored in tanks of compressed air

* compressing air makes it heat up

* heat dissipation from the hot compressed air reduces storage efficiency

* the solution here is to mix water with the air

* the water stores a great deal of heat, reducing the temperature of the compressed air without reducing the amount of heat stored

* lowering the temperature of the compressed air reduces the heat dissipation, increasing storage efficiency

It's a pretty slick solution. The heat capacity of water is so enormous--I've
often been frustrated by it when I'm waiting for water to boil. But here
they're turning it around and using it as a tool. It's a very elegant
problem/solution fit.

~~~
hef19898
And all that without some fancy CO2 storage, new chemicals and all that. It
gives the whole ACME Instant "enter something redicolous" just add water
approach a whole new spin!

------
rdl
A common theme with a lot of stories about great innovators like this is that
they had excellent parents who made decisions to put their children ahead of
social convention or the "default".

------
nopassrecover
Seems pretty cool, but can someone explain the advantages over a battery? Also
why is there so little light in the article photos?

~~~
DaniFong
I promise the LightSail offices (a former chocolate factory) are much more
well lit than the article makes out. However, the editors thought it would be
more dramatic -- and steam punkish. :-)

~~~
hef19898
Weel lit or not, damn nice office space you have. I'm jealous. Ah, and before
I forget: All the best for the future, i'm convinced you're up to something.
Really hope it works commercialy. And damn impressive to go to college aged 12
and drop out of grad-school aged 22! :-)

~~~
DaniFong
Thanks. Dropped out at 19 actually though.

~~~
hef19898
Of grad school????? No I'll get myself a hole to hide.... :-)

------
lmm
Cool tech, but the article's clumsy attempt to link it to a fashion movement
only takes away.

